

Uzbl: a browser that complies with the Unix philosophy - bkudria
http://github.com/Dieterbe/uzbl/tree/master

======
keenerd
This stems from a three page[1] discussion on the Arch Linux forums. And there
are the five pages[2] discussing its developement.

It could turn out pretty good, as the *box window managers compare to heavy
desktop environments. It could also turn out pretty bad, like if someone
thought emacs was too kitchen-sinky and so rebuilt TECO.

[1] <http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=67463>

[2] <http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=70700>

------
vorador
It's amusing to see that for the author the unix philosophy means that it
comes with no convenience features.

The problem, imo, is that his browser is still made to be used by humans. I
see interesting uses for it though, for instance it could relieve the pain of
parsing html with a script.

------
jcapote
I believe browsers do one thing and one thing well, and that's browse the web.

~~~
whughes
That's pretty vague. "Browsing the Web" includes and is not limited to:

\- Watching videos \- Listening to music \- E-mail \- Word
processing/spreadsheets/etc \- Video/audio calls \- HN and other discussion
sites \- Blogs

The Web itself has become highly generalized, to the point where a Unix-style
Web browser seems superficial. It seems to be little more than a cleaner and
more extensible browser design.

